# Anyone use OPK as HPT



## penstamon (Nov 6, 2008)

We are TTA right now but are not very careful and I am afraid I might be pg this month due to some symptoms that could just be AF coming. So I tested this morning and got a faint line, just to realize an hour later that I had used an OPK instead of an HPT. I will POAS with FMU tomorrow morning, but I am curious if others have had experience using OPKs instead of HPTs? I know that chemically it can work due to the similarity of the hormones, but there is no guarantee that the OPK is indeed picking up hcg.

Thoughts or experiences?


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I read this the other day which I thought was helpful..

OPK's as HPT's


----------



## moobiegirl (Sep 10, 2007)

I used an OPK as an HPT this time. It turned bright BFP. Once I saw that I used an HPT to confirm. I know that in the past I almost always get a faint line on an OPK. Have you ever taken an OPK at another time of your cycle? Do you get lines or is it blank? If you keep using OPKs the line should get darker just like an HPT. But if I was you I would use a HPT in a few days.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

I inadvertently used opks as a hpt.
I started getting +opks on CD26. and then I just kept getting +s. for four days. They were very dark positives. Finally, I took a hpt; BFP.

I have since had US dating and I was getting very + opks starting at 7-8dpo. That differs from what poas says, but, then again, I have twins, so I'm sure my hcg was super high.

g/l w/ your testing. I hope you get the answer you are hoping for.


----------

